# Tundra



## ed39 (Oct 9, 2007)

im looking at an 09 toyota tundra, my plowing is about 6 driveways and 2 parking lots (25 car lots) i comparing the tundra to the chevy and im leaning towards a tundra. my questions are how do the tundras take a plow i plan on putting a 7.5 diamond plow on it and i ve seen the timbrens and leveling kits. ive seen tundras at the dealerships with fisher plows really low to the ground...i want some ground clearance


anyone have any pics with there tundra set up?


----------



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi

I think you are going to find that the Diamond is going to be a bit too much for the Tundra .

Do you have a Pull-away or a MD version Diamond? If it's the Pull -Away version, your all done! No mounts were made to support this plow since late 90's. If you have the MD version you can make a couple of changes, mounting brackets and get a STL 7.5 Meyer blade or a ST 7' blade which will be right under the wt limits of the Tundra.

Here's a picture of a Meyer ST 7 with the MD system for a Tundra, If you have any questions please don't hesitate to e-mail me, I'm just west of you off Exit 11 of the Mass Pike


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

You're limited in what you can install on that truck. Weight wise the 8 foot Snowy 29 series Poly plow is the largest full commercial rated plow the guidelines will allow. While they do not list it in their fits list they do list a 7'6 ' Steel skin blade that weighs more then the 8 foot poly.*

Blizzard also offers their mid-weight in a eight foot. The Western or Meyer might give you the best ground clearance if that is your major concern.

* The kind of knowledge using a local dealer can bring to the table. Check out who supports the equipment you're going considering and assure yourself they can provide you support.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

i have an 08 Tundra with a western mid weight 7.5 it has been fine so far maybee but timbrens in the front for the winter and get an 8 foot since you have 2 parking lots mine is only for driveways I use my dump turck for my lots good luck go with the tundra i love mine. I dont care but the mpg sucks on it but i love the ride


----------



## truckie46 (Jul 6, 2009)

I have an 08 Tundra D/C 5.7 with a Fisher 7.5' HT. I absolutely love my truck and am a big believer in the fact that there isn't another 1/2 ton truck that comes even close to comparing. You can go with the Fisher HT, Fisher 7'6" SD, a Boss 7'6" SD, Western 7'6" mid-weight. Those are the plows I scrutinzed when making my choice. The Boss was probably the beefiest of all, however I have owned 5 Fisher plows over the years and chickened out when it came time to cough up the cash. This will be the first season for the Fisher HT, but I have faith that I made the right decision. Someone has to be the guinea pig right? Good luck in your decision.


----------

